# Hypothetical: Would you 1* a wheelchair-bound pax whose every trip is less than two blocks



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.

It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.

While I've toyed with the idea of one-starring her, my compassionate side says to keep accepting her rides. Yesterday, I drove 12 minutes through rush-hour traffic just to pick her up for the usual $2.01 and no tip. I expended roughly a half-hour, during a time when a few surge fares were available.

Does this make me a horrible person that I've considered one-starring her? Does this make me a poor businessman that I haven't already? Thoughts. Comments. Also, is Uber/Lyft telling their disabled pax that we are supposed to help them? I didn't sign up to do what is the rough equivalent of a medical transport.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's your good deed for the day.

I helped a woman with a walker yesterday. She said another driver refused to take her. SMDH


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's your good deed for the day.


My good deed for the day -- every day -- is grinding my car into the ground for mere pennies so Dara can replace me with a computer module that will accept every ping it gets.

I don't mind helping people. I just don't feel that this passenger is showing much gratitude. If there was an occasional tip, or even a heartfelt thank-you...I'd probably see things differently. This pax almost expects it's our duty to be an aide.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Does this make me a horrible person that I've considered one-starring her?


No.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm curious how you're driving that you would get the same rider over and over. I've had a handful of repeat riders. I've had a number of people twice. I think I got one guy three times over the course of about two years. But that's very rare.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how you're driving that you would get the same rider over and over. I've had a handful of repeat riders. I've had a number of people twice. I think I got one guy three times over the course of about two years. But that's very rare.


I live in a small town where repeat passengers are the norm. Many times, the same passenger will end up in my car multiple times throughout a week.

I've had some people in my car five and six times already. I've only been driving since last November...and I only drive 15-20 hours per week.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


No.

You're not a horrible person for one starring her. You would be if you didn't simply based on the wheelchair.

And if I were you, next time you get the ping from her and you're not on the same block-decline it.

If you happen to be in the area aka same block and you get her ping-accept it and go through the motions and hopefully she will tip you. If she doesn't, one star her as you would any other rider.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Are you able to recognize her ping when it comes through? 

I have one pax in my town that I will let the ping timeout because I simply refuse to take her. I can usually tell when it’s her. If I do accidentally accept I will use a cancel. BTW, this one’s not handicapped, just a foul mouthed, racist, piece of work who thinks Uber drivers are her personal errand boys. 


I’m stingy with my cancels so I always have one available to use.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're not a horrible person for one starring her. You would be if you didn't simply based on the wheelchair.


The wheelchair is the least of the problems. If that's all it was in this equation, I'd be perfectly happy with her ride requests.

It's the fact I'm wasting a huge chunk of time on someone who doesn't have much appreciation for mine.



MHR said:


> Are you able to recognize her ping when it comes through?


On Lyft, yes. Her picture is ingrained into my memory, and I know her name...even though it's a very common female name.

On Uber, it's tougher. This Wal-Mart is a frequent stop for me. As I mentioned, her name is fairly common. This makes denying a ping impossible, because the rider name doesn't come through until you've accepted the request. I'd have to cancel, and I really don't like doing that because I save my cancels for real problems.

Also, the apartment complex she lives at is another frequent pick-up location. I've had dozens of different pax from her complex.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rkozy said:


> The wheelchair is the least of the problems. If that's all it was in this equation, I'd be perfectly happy with her ride requests.
> 
> It's the fact I'm wasting a huge chunk of time on someone who doesn't have much appreciation for mine.


I know. That's why I said if that was the only reason.

Reading the paragraphs, all too much (her asks).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

rkozy said:


> It's the fact I'm wasting a huge chunk of time on someone who doesn't have much appreciation for mine.


So treat her like you would an able bodied pax that acted this way towards you.

Look, as a mom of disabled twins, I'm trying to tell you it's okay to treat her like any other pax. Everyone, regardless of circumstances, can show kindness and gratitude. As you stated, it could just be a smile or a word of thanks.

You've shown compassion, you've reached out, you've been of service. Move on.

Afterthought - have you told her about any delivery services that might be in your town?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wouldn't 1-star her. If there's anything that you do not like about your experiences with taking her, decline the ride.
Either case (1-star or decline) would not make you a bad person in my eyes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MHR said:


> You've shown compassion, you've reached out, you've been of service. Move on.


I doubt I'll one-star her, but I may decline any pings she sends me on Lyft...unless things are super slow. I don't mind helping her. It's just that this most recent incident underscored for me how irritating the entitlement mentality of certain pax can be.



Illini said:


> I wouldn't 1-star her. If there's anything that you do not like about your experiences with taking her, decline the ride.
> Either case (1-star or decline) would not make you a bad person in my eyes.


Interestingly enough, I first began picking her up on Uber. That was back in March. During our most recent conversation, she led me to believe she is no longer on Uber. I wonder if enough people one-starred her, forcing Uber to deactivate her rider account. She didn't say that, but she said something about how Uber drivers wouldn't take her.

The most recent encounter I had with her was on Lyft. Problem is, in my market, Lyft is a constant dead zone for those seeking rides. There are long stretches of the day where no driver can be located. I have a Lyft rider account, and can verify that to be the case. I just wonder how much longer she'll last on Lyft.

In my market, a good number of the drivers float between platforms. That's the only way your wheels can keep turning. If they one-starred her on Uber, they will one-star her on Lyft.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Why 1? ?

If you don't want to give her a ride, simply hit the "No thanks" button.

No one can say for sure for what will happen tomorrow. You don't need more than one CVA to become handicapped. This can happen anytime to anyone. 

A little help makes our world a better place =)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MHR said:


> So treat her like you would an able bodied pax that acted this way towards you.


How is she acting? It sounds like she's acting perfectly normally. The OP's complaint seems to be that she's not grateful enough for the burden she's placing on him.

The OP claims that he drove 12 minutes to pick her up for a minimum fare ride. Why is he driving 12 minutes for a pick up when it's possibly surging? That's what I want to know.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why 1? ?
> 
> If you don't want to give her a ride, simply hit the "No thanks" button.


A one-star would permanently unmatch me from this rider. The "no thanks" thing doesn't really work on Uber, because you have no idea what their name is and where they are precisely until you've already accepted the ride. That forces you to cancel, which is a more serious offense than rejecting a ping.

I'd rather not play games with this pax, which is why unmatching seems like the best option. But, I'm trying to sort out the various threads of this fabric before I decide to make any permanent decision.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> My good deed for the day -- every day -- is grinding my car into the ground for mere pennies so Dara can replace me with a computer module that will accept every ping it gets.
> 
> I don't mind helping people. I just don't feel that this passenger is showing much gratitude. If there was an occasional tip, or even a heartfelt thank-you...I'd probably see things differently. This pax almost expects it's our duty to be an aide.


You would think a handicapped person would be kind and considerate, but that is not the case here. She is a shitbag, should have given her a 1 the first time.

If she is going to get through life, she needs people to help her, and she needs to learn HOW to get people to help her. In this case tip.

You are enabling her.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> How is she acting? It sounds like she's acting perfectly normally. The OP seems to suggest that she's not grateful enough for the burden she's placing on him.


I understand what you're getting at yet I don't know how to clearly explain what I'm thinking or the point I'm trying to make.

In the end, OP is going to do what his conscience tells him he should do.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> The OP claims that he drove 12 minutes to pick her up for a minimum fare ride. Why is he driving 12 minutes for a pick up? That's more of an issue than this woman, IMO.


Because it popped into my Lyft queue right as I was dropping off another passenger on Lyft. I had no time to check the queue. My only option was too cancel the ride, because you auto-accept any ride on Lyft once you have dropped off your current passenger. It was a split-second scenario at an inopportune moment.

BTW, a 12-minute pickup in my market is fairly common due to the spread-out nature of the area. This isn't a densely-populated city where rides are only four to five minutes away. More than 50% of the time, your ping is at least 10 minutes away. If you keep rejecting pings, you'll be sitting awhile...because there's a limited number of riders.



OldBay said:


> You are enabling her.


If you listen to coachman, I should be cooking her meals and folding her laundry.

You are saying I'm way too nice.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MHR said:


> Are you able to recognize her ping when it comes through?
> 
> I have one pax in my town that I will let the ping timeout
> 
> I'm stingy with my cancels so I always have one available to use.


1 timeout. = 1 cancel
You're not saving anything by letting it Time out.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm not gonna tell you what to do, but I suggest taking feelings out of business .. especially in this case. $2.01 for a 30 min scenario or 10 minute scenario makes bad business sense, especially doing it over and over and no tip or thanks .. one star for simply not being worth it .. nothing personal, just business. On your own time as nice gesture is something different .. but that would be a quick unmatch with no second thought

I can't believe $2.01 is a minimum fare anywhere ..

Shame on Uber ..


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> 1 timeout. = 1 cancel
> You're not saving anything by letting it Time out.


I always thought letting a ping timeout is merely equivalent to a decline, whereas a cancel is a ride you've already accepted but then decided to ditch completely.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I always thought letting a ping timeout is merely equivalent to a decline, whereas a cancel is a ride you've already accepted but then decided to ditch completely.


Letting a ping timeout is a decline, you will just receive more nastygrams letting it time out


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Declines only affect your acceptance %. Cancels are their own category.

Neither company can deactivate solely for a low acceptance rate, they can and will deactivate for a high cancellation rate that’s above average for your territory.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I can't believe $2.01 is a minimum fare anywhere ..


Welcome to Davenport, IA...where the Lyft rate has now dropped to $0.45 per mile.

I've had days on Lyft where I was grossing less than $7/hour. It's only useful when Uber goes dead...and sometimes, not even then.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Welcome to Davenport, IA...where the Lyft rate has now dropped to $0.45 per mile.
> 
> I've had days on Lyft where I was grossing less than $7/hour. It's only useful when Uber goes dead...and sometimes, not even then.


I estimate minimum fare will soon be thrown out, and it will only be miles and minutes, and drivers will all just be driving ghost pax to make up for it


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> If you listen to coachman, I should be cooking her meals and folding her laundry.


She hasn't asked for anything other than a ride.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> If you listen to coachman, I should be cooking her meals and folding her laundry.
> 
> You are saying I'm way too nice.


I once had a friend with a handicapped gf. I learned that there is a long line of men who fetishize and want to date or marry a gimp. All the girl has to do is post online and the whitest knights fall all over themselves to be with her.

Handicap girl in question was NOT NICE and actually manipulated my friend. It was too weird, after she dumped him, she had my friend stalking her and looking through her back window while she had sex with another man. It was gross and I wish I hadn't heard the details. Girl in question was disgusting, not good looking, not kind, yet she had two men with low self esteem and a handicap fetish fighting over her.

The point is that you don't want to be part of that scene. One star her and move on. She has plenty of admirers (there are men who would leave their wives and drive across the country to be with her just so they can wipe her ass... literally), she doesn't need your charitable contributions.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> She hasn't asked for anything other than a ride.


Um. No. If it was just a ride, she wouldn't need me outside the vehicle for minutes at a time, holding the bags of Chinese crap from Wal-Mart she just bought.

I don't know about you, but I'm usually seated in the car when a pax enters and leaves. Or, when they stop at a gas station to use the restroom, do you go in and help them wipe?

Sounds like you do.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I estimate minimum fare will soon be thrown out, and it will only be miles and minutes, and drivers will all just be driving ghost pax to make up for it


That's the day I'll be hanging up my keys for Lyft and Uber. In my market, 40% of my fares are under $4. One out of 20 might be above $10 sans tip.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


$2.01 for 20-30 mins ugh.

I have sympathy for the disabled, but you have to stop getting her ping

5* next time, then call up Rohit and lie she had dirty shoes and ask not to be paired with her again.

Win-win. Minor offence reported that no one cares about and you keep your dignity.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This sounds like medical transport to me. I have no problem with wheelchair bound folks. I've had a couple travel with a companion who assists them and a couple on their own. The only assistance I've rendered is to fold up the chair and put it in the trunk. I'm notr advertising them in and out of ther vehicle , notr my job. If she isn't ready to go and able to get herself in the vehicle, it's a 1 star and move on.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

How many times a week does this pax go to wm?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You're a horrible person for not 1*ing her


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I always thought letting a ping timeout is merely equivalent to a decline, whereas a cancel is a ride you've already accepted but then decided to ditch completely.


Ooops, my bad.

Your right, I don't know what I was thinking.?


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

You are letting her walk all over you, figuratively speaking, and you are a fool for doing it. Decline and cancel all rides from her going forward and maybe she will get the hint or hire a medical transport service.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

This one seems pretty simple.

(1) Since you say you can usually tell when you get a ping from her, just decline them.

(2) If you want to, go ahead and 1* her and you won't get her anymore on Lyft, but I don't think that is guaranteed to work with Uber, so you're back to method (1). (You're not going to hurt her feelings or make it impossible for her to get other rides by giving her a 1*. Other drivers are still going to take her. I really don't think the riders care about how they're rated, frankly. Sometimes they don't even realize that they're rated.)

(3) No pickups at Walmart -- ever. EVER. I think I did maybe 3 or 4, and all of them were a major pain in the derriere. People with no car seats, mountains of groceries, rude, etc. Ergo, my policy became _no pickups at Walmart ever_. When the pings came in, the location on the little map was obvious, and I just ignored them.

As an aside, I'm amazed that minimum rides are $2.01 in your area. In my area, the minimum fee to me for an Uber ride is $3.66, and I don't consider _that_ to be worth it. I don't see how you can do more than 4 rides an hour even under the very best of conditions, and that's -- wait for it -- $8 an hour. How can beating the sh!t out of your car for $8 an hour, minus gas and depreciation, be a financially sound decision?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> rgo, my policy became _no pickups at Walmart ever_. When the pings came in, the location on the little map was obvious, and I just ignored them.


If I did that, I'd lose about 15% of my business on any given day....and it would seriously jack up my cancel rate on Uber, since the ping location isn't specifically labelled as Wal-Mart. In fact, I might be cancelling a ride that is from one of nearby businesses or restaurants. They pack everything around the Wal-Marts here...so it's not always obvious where the pick-up might be.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Lyft and Uber will not pair you with particular riders if you ask them. No need to 1 star them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> How many times a week does this pax go to wm?


I don't know exactly. I usually get her a few times in a month. She probably goes multiple times a week. When she buys stuff, it's usually two or three bags at a time.

This lady has never heard of Instacart, I guess.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Too cheap for instacart


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

2015NissanVersa said:


> Lyft and Uber will not pair you with particular riders if you ask them. No need to 1 star them.


Good to know. That sounds like the best option I've heard so far.



Disgusted Driver said:


> If she isn't ready to go and able to get herself in the vehicle, it's a 1 star and move on.


I was on the verge of that yesterday. I've since moved back from that position. If she is mainly on Lyft now (as she claims) I may just use the tools they give you to figure out who is requesting a ride. If her latest ping hadn't come through right as I was dropping off another Lyft passenger, I might have been able to avoid this disaster altogether.

Uber just keeps getting worse and worse for pick-up management. They want us blindly accepting pings, profit margins be damned. If this gal is staying away from Uber, the problem is significantly more manageable, IMO.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Easy unpair as others have suggested


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Does this make me a horrible person that I've considered one-starring her? Does this make me a poor businessman that I haven't already? Thoughts. Comments. Also, is Uber/Lyft telling their disabled pax that we are supposed to help them? I didn't sign up to do what is the rough equivalent of a medical transport.


You're definitely not a horrible person. She should be getting medical transport. That's not what U/L is.
I've helped everyone I've come across who was either temporarily or permanently disabled, but so far none of them have needed much help. If I had a repeated difficult ride like this that I lost money on, I would 3* on Lyft and for Uber I'd call up Rohit and ask to be unpaired; I'm sure you could come up with something to say that's minor enough not to get her a black mark but major enough that it makes sense why you're asking to be unpaired, besides her disability.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I one Star all non cash tipping pax... No exceptions


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would guess the pax doesn’t know what a burden she is on the driver. She just knows she’s getting a good deal. And who goes around questioning a good deal? 

I have to place the blame for this situation on Uber. Their rating system pits drivers against pax. You should be able to leave comments with your feedback, and the other party should be able to see who it came from. OP should be able to tell the pax they need to tip, but everybody is afraid of being downrated for being confrontational. So everybody smiles and acts friendly face to face, and then downrates out of spite. This is the environment Uber has created. 

At the very least, once the 3 minute wait fee timer runs out, the fee should be doubled for subsequent minutes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Um. No. If it was just a ride, she wouldn't need me outside the vehicle for minutes at a time, holding the bags of Chinese crap from Wal-Mart she just bought.


Oh you have to spend a few minutes of your time helping a disabled woman? Damn.


> I don't know about you, but I'm usually seated in the car when a pax enters and leaves. Or, when they stop at a gas station to use the restroom, do you go in and help them wipe?
> 
> Sounds like you do.


Sounds like I'm getting under your skin.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Helping some one who needed is a beautiful things. It will peace your mind in this rough world. 
Do you believe in Karma. IF you do good things, good things will come around you.
Peace your mind Bro. Giving help to who needed was big one of your child dream.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Oh you have to spend a few minutes of your time helping a disabled woman? Damn.


Not a few minutes, didn't you read the post? Half a ****ing hour. For $2. Repeatedly. That's ridiculous.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You clearly don’t want to drive her, so 1* her and be done with the situation. People 1* pax all the time for things like no cash tip upfront, no tip at all, all minimum fare rides or just everybody for the hell of it. You wouldn’t be any different from them.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What in the holy hell is wrong with you guys....he said his minimum fare is $2.01. 

Am I the only one who read that and said 'WTF to the OPs original post???


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

would of just requested n unmatch if the ride not profitable after doing my good deed for the day

wheelchair would of took her, standing or no where to be seen & its a minimum i would of cancelled as i drove by

dont care where you going or what you look like or are capable of i need least $10 for 1-10 miles theu pay $2 so i ignore or cancel all rides less than 10 miles per my human & 13th amendment rights not to work for free



rkozy said:


> Welcome to Davenport, IA...where the Lyft rate has now dropped to $0.45 per mile.
> 
> I've had days on Lyft where I was grossing less than $7/hour. It's only useful when Uber goes dead...and sometimes, not even then.


feds gotta come knockin soon


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Good deeds are only good if they don't cost you much. What you're doing is a sacrifice. Sometimes our direct experiences can cloud our judgement. So try to view this same experience from a different angle.

What if you work for a boss who's handicapped and he pays you 50% of the minimum wage because you don't feel good asking for more because of his condition?

This is exactly what happens here. You accepted to service this person knowing you'll be sacrificing your time for the least amount of money all because she's handicapped.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I would 3* on Lyft and for Uber I'd call up Rohit and ask to be unpaired; I'm sure you could come up with something to say that's minor enough not to get her a black mark but major enough that it makes sense why you're asking to be unpaired, besides her disability.


The disability isn't the problem. I have a regular less than a mile from my house who is actually more disabled than this lady. But, he doesn't spend 10 minutes getting in and out of the car, and he's pretty self-sufficient otherwise. Also, it helps that he tips and will take rides that earn me more than $2.01 every time.

Uber and Lyft think money-losing rides are something we should all embrace. I guess that's because it's not their money which is being lost.



Coachman said:


> Sounds like I'm getting under your skin.


Quite the contrary. Your holier-than-thou Boy Scout routine is amusing.

I'm sure Dara is feeling that the money he spent recruiting you to post here was a good investment.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes...easy

Tough question is if you took off to gtfo and forgot to take out the wheel chair, how much more than the 15 for lost items would you charge to deliver to the handipax


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If she needs a fair assistance getting in/out of the vehicle, then she shouldn’t be using U/L. We are not trained medical transporters. What about the liability if she’s injured if you’re helping her get in/out of the vehicle?

I have no problem taking those who are disabled and who use a walker or wheelchair, as long as they can get in/out of the car on their own. I’ve opened doors for them, folded their wheelchairs and walkers and carried their bag(s).

Your minimum fare is too low to go 12 minutes. Maybe you could wait for pings closer to where most pax are picked up from. Put that minimum fare on Twitter to let others know how U/L are ripping off drivers.

Advise this pax of services like Instacart and Shipt, where groceries are delivered. There may also be shuttle services in your area that are better suited for her needs.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

If you were getting paid a good hourly wage to provide specialized transportation for the disabled, I would call you every nasty word I could think of. 

BUT YOU ARE NOT. 

I would 1* simply because common sense is that this rider NEEDS specialized transportation. 

WE ARE NOT THAT. 

I’ve been in a similar situation. At the end of it I not only did the 1*, but because of the condition of the rider, called the police to do a wellness check when I got her home. 

2 hours of my time was wasted and I got less than $12 for my troubles.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

There are only two reasons why you should ever take the same rider more than once.

1. The rider has any personality but makes you at least $20 per hour net.

2. The rider has a cool personality and makes you at least minimum wage net. Part of having a cool personality means they don't waste your time.

This person checks off neither box. It's irrelevant whether they're in a wheelchair or not. You should never take this person again. Do whatever you have to do to make that happen.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> You would think a handicapped person would be kind and considerate, but that is not the case here. She is a shitbag, should have given her a 1 the first time.
> 
> If she is going to get through life, she needs people to help her, and she needs to learn HOW to get people to help her. In this case tip.
> 
> You are enabling her.


It is interesting what you said above.

I had a semi regular that was disabled. On my very first ride she gets in the car after I loaded her wheelchair in the trunk. Immediately she hands me a $10 tip.

I was taken a back and offered that it was too much.

She replied that my service to her was priceless and to keep it. She also spoke about how everyone in her condition should tip well, but she bet most don't ...............

"BECAUSE THERE ARE AS MANY DIRTBAG DISABLED AS THERE ARE FULLY FUNCTIONAL PEOPLE. "

Her words, not mine.

Don't give it a second thought.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If she needs a fair assistance getting in/out of the vehicle, then she shouldn't be using U/L. We are not trained medical transporters. What about the liability if she's injured if you're helping her get in/out of the vehicle?


I've thought about that. I guess any pax could you sue you for any reason at any time, but there is added risk when you have people that are assuming you're a trained CNA who moonlights as an Uber/Lyft driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've thought about that. I guess any pax could you sue you for any reason at any time, but there is added risk when you have people that are assuming you're a trained CNA who moonlights as an Uber/Lyft driver.


It's a fine line. I haven't had a pax that needed assistance getting in/out of my vehicle. The ones who did were with someone. I'd just be worried about liability.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


If you can tell where the ping's coming from, while it's coming in, consider rejecting or just don't accept.

Sometimes with regulars, like this, I know the exact miles to this destination. Then, just don't accept based on exact mileage.

At any rate, you should not be compelled to transport her on a regular basis. We're not employees.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Yes...easy
> 
> Tough question is if you took off to gtfo and forgot to take out the wheel chair, how much more than the 15 for lost items would you charge to deliver to the handipax


Since she couldn't get out of my car without the wheelchair under her first, this scenario becomes a moot point. I'm assuming you meant this in jest.

If not, coachman will be along shortly to explain how signing up to be an Uber driver also means you have signed up to be a home health care aide. I'll let him lecture you on those points.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Instead of one star, how about just decline?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> (3) No pickups at Walmart -- ever. EVER.


Isn't this the _First Rule of Rideshare Driving_? If you screw up and accidentally accept, the only good thing is that it's an easy place to shuffle.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

rkozy said:


> She will never tip,


You know which star to pick then.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Does this make me a horrible person that I've considered one-starring her?


It makes you human.



rkozy said:


> Does this make me a poor businessman that I haven't already?


No. Good business, and being compassionate aren't mutually exclusive.

It might be nice if she tipped. But thinking that she is in a wheelchair, working at Walmart, she is probably just barely making ends meet.

I have a regular cancer patient, pool rides, no tips. Used to piss me off until the day i found out she was sick, by picking her up from chemo.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Would I? 

If she was in an area that I work all the time? YES

A one-time 1* doesn't hurt a daily rider, but a short trip daily rider sure as hell can hurt my income. 

Rate once and move on.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

No point spending too much emotional investment in any pax. It's not like you're a lone taxi driver in a secluded area. You're part of an algorithm where the system can just send someone else to serve them in minutes if you don't do it. They always have another Uber or Lyft.

No need to be overly emotionally invested when either of you could just hit cancel and the next car will come in minutes. If you even want to be that invested you might as well just ask for a routine cash deal.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Rate once and move on.


Exactly my point also earlier. Just throw it out there and the problem is solved.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

3 star on Lyft and you will be unpaired. Uber doesn't matter what you rate, you have to call them to get unpaired.

Curious--since it hasn't been mentioned. What have other drivers done, ie: What is her pax rating?

And if it were me, I'd 3 star on Lyft and Uber and call to have unpaired. Business decision, nothing personal. $4 an hour gross is not acceptable.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve had to unmatch myself from disabled PAX that don’t appreciate the service. One woman nearby me is blind and has a service dog ? . I’ve given her rides on multiple occasions. Her dog leaves a TON of hair in the car. It takes a good 10 min of vacuuming to get most of the hair up. I started doing the math on what I’m losing in clean up time and assisting her out of the car to the blind person school. What did it for me was when we were talking about the service dog situation with U/L, she basically told me that drivers should just shut up and vacuum up hair and deal with it. Basically saying that she should be exempt from cleaning fees. I feel for these people but this is America and our country can afford to offer medical transpo to disabled people . I don’t feel it’s a rideshare driver’s responsibility handle all these situations. I gave her 3* after the 4th ride with no tip. I have compassion but it’s a two way street.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
If you have had her more then 4 times, it seems that other drivers are refusing to pick her up. I would take her one last time and 3* her. That will block her from your rides ( hopefully ) You have done your good deeds -- let another driver take over. No need to explain any thing to her. I dislike wheelchairs. They can be easily damaged and I do not want the responsibility.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


No, absolutely not, you are not a horrible person, , you're a good person with a compassionate heart and soul and you have done great deed in helping this disabled girl. Nobody should tell you what to do from here on. Just follow your inner voice and you shouldn't feel guilty at all if you decide to stop. It's ok as you have done more than your fair share and thank you for having done so, making the rest is proud.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

part-timer said:


> Instead of one star, how about just decline?


On Lyft, that will be fairly simple. Her picture shows up, along with her name.

If she is still on Uber...it gets more complicated. She told me she has stopped using Uber because the drivers were unfriendly to her.

For right now, it seems I have enough options to avoid doing the unmatching. If I get her again on Lyft, I'll probably just decline the ride. If get her on Uber (or suspect that I've accepted her ride on Uber) I'll burn up a cancel. If I'm stuck in a really slow day where there's nothing doing, my conscience may tell me to go help her out.

But, I thank everyone for their helpful advice. It has given me a better road map going forward.



O-Side Uber said:


> . What did it for me was when we were talking about the service dog situation with U/L, she basically told me that drivers should just shut up and vacuum up hair and deal with it. Basically saying that she should be exempt from cleaning fees.


Was she charged for cleaning fees? I could see Uber/Lyft telling you "tough luck" about the dog hair just so they could avoid some unpleasant PR. I guess this is what really angers me about U/L the most.

They want me to be all things, to all people, all the time. But, they can't even pay me a mileage rate that equals the Federal tax deduction per mile. And, if some disrespectful person who is mad at the world about their physical limitations gets in my car, they are free to trash it because disabled people shouldn't have to follow the same rules as everybody else.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> A one-star would permanently unmatch me from this rider. The "no thanks" thing doesn't really work on Uber, because you have no idea what their name is and where they are precisely until you've already accepted the ride. That forces you to cancel, which is a more serious offense than rejecting a ping.
> 
> I'd rather not play games with this pax, which is why unmatching seems like the best option. But, I'm trying to sort out the various threads of this fabric before I decide to make any permanent decision.


I think you can reach out to Goober Goons (support) and ask to not be matched without one starring her.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Continuing doing what you are doing. I would not 1* this person. There is a special place in heaven for people like you. Continue the good work and you will be rewarded.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I think you can reach out to Goober Goons (support) and ask to not be matched without one starring her.


While we're on that topic, I've heard conflicting information about how Uber handles one-starred pax. Some here are saying that Uber may still match you with them after a one-star rating. Is that true? Or, is this another one of Uber's trade secrets that they will not disclose.

I've one-starred at least six or seven pax on Uber. None of them have appeared in my vehicle since. Perhaps it's just a coincidence, but I pray to Dara that these one-starred pax are automatically unpaired. How stupid would it be if they weren't?

But, we are talking about Uber here.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

rkozy said:


> On Lyft, that will be fairly simple. Her picture shows up, along with her name.
> 
> If she is still on Uber...it gets more complicated. She told me she has stopped using Uber because the drivers were unfriendly to her.
> 
> ...


I've never personally charged her cleaning fee, however I was under the impression by her comments that she HAS been charged cleaning fees before. The obvious issue is that she's blind , therefore she can't see the mess her dog leaves behind.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The obvious issue is that she's blind , therefore she can't see the mess her dog leaves behind.


Even if she could see it, the fact is her dog made a mess. She seems to have little concern for the property of others, which is common thread with most rideshare pax...blind, or otherwise.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are a horrible person for considering 1-starring her. She's just asking for a ride, and asking for a lot of assistance that should be Uber assistance, and you are the one who is accommodating her. If you want to take the risks and spend the time, that's up to you, but if you have a problem with the situation, you should refuse the ride, not 1-star her.

Would you 1-star her and continue to pick her up?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've hauled a lot of blind and/or vision impaired people (their place of employment is in my 'hood, so I'm often nearby), about a dozen in wheelchairs, maybe twice that who used walkers or some kind of assistive device, like crutches, or some kind of roller thingy that a guy kept his knee on (with a cast on his lower leg).

In my experience, people who are slow due to a disability or physical impairment tend to be curbside when I pull up. They know they are an inconvenience and do their best to make it easier on the rest of us.

I can imagine that there would be exceptions, though. Disabled people aren't all angels.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> I've hauled a lot of blind and/or vision impaired people (their place of employment is in my 'hood, so I'm often nearby), about a dozen in wheelchairs, maybe twice that who used walkers or some kind of assistive device, like crutches, or some kind of roller thingy that a guy kept his knee on (with a cast on his lower leg).
> 
> In my experience, people who are slow due to a disability or physical impairment tend to be curbside when I pull up. They know they are an inconvenience and do their best to make it easier on the rest of us.
> 
> I can imagine that there would be exceptions, though. Disabled people aren't all angels.


If the wheelchair gal was REALLY two blocks from her favorite WalMart, she could also roll on over and do her shopping purty easily.


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

Is there a way for you to contact support, via the help section off of one of her rides, and ask them to permanently un-match you from that rider? Same thing on Lyft?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> If the wheelchair gal was REALLY two blocks from her favorite WalMart, she could also roll on over and do her shopping purty easily.


The apartment complex is actually right next door. You can see the first set of buildings from the parking lot. There is a fence between the property, and a hill slopes down from the apartments to the store. It wouldn't be easily traversed in a wheelchair. Plus, she is on the north end of the complex, which is two blocks from the first entrance to Wal-Mart.

So, yes, she is really two blocks from the store...but getting there by just wheelchair alone might pose some hazards.


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


I get it. It's a lot of work for a $2 fare. Instead of giving her 1 star, you could give her 3 stars and then the apps won't pair you with her anymore. Or you could choose to simply decline her or not accept the ride. Clearly she needs more assistance then the usual PAX and no one is obligated to tip, however, when someone that requires a little more help and uses Uber and Lyft everyday, that's not cool. Even if she tipped you $1, at least thats making an effort. The bottom line is some people just don't tip. It sucks, but it's reality. So it's up to you to decide what you do now. It doesn't make you a bad person. You aren't obligated to pick up anyone you don't want to. That's the beauty of working for yourself. If you don't pick her up, someone else will. So no one loses.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Sassy71 said:


> You aren't obligated to pick up anyone you don't want to. That's the beauty of working for yourself. If you don't pick her up, someone else will. So no one loses.


I've decided -- at least for the moment -- the keep all options on the table. It sounds like she may have very few options herself. Most drivers in my market run both Lyft and Uber. She commented that Uber drivers have basically blacklisted her, which means she may have difficulty finding a Lyft driver, since platform crossover here is very common. Compounding that problem is the fact Lyft has large swaths of the day where pax simply cannot find a ride due to a lack of available drivers.

I feel badly for the lady, but I didn't sign up for charity work. That's what it has become with this particular passenger.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've decided -- at least for the moment -- the keep all options on the table. It sounds like she may have very few options herself. Most drivers in my market run both Lyft and Uber. She commented that Uber drivers have basically blacklisted her, which means she may have difficulty finding a Lyft driver, since platform crossover here is very common. Compounding that problem is the fact Lyft has large swaths of the day where pax simply cannot find a ride due to a lack of available drivers.
> 
> I feel badly for the lady, but I didn't sign up for charity work. That's what it has become with this particular passenger.


Well then, she expressed experiencing problems getting a ride. Did you explain how little drivers are paid for the time consuming efforts and lack of tips are the cause, not her disability? I'd try that on the next run and if she doesn't tip, one star (not three like I proposed in the last comment) because now she has no excuse out of ignorance. If Lyft doubled her fare, she would still order out of having no choice, so no reason not to tip appropriately.

If you want to help the lady, it is your duty to explain this to her. Otherwise, she will continue to receive low ratings from every driver and find it impossible to get a ride when you aren't around...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Quite the contrary. Your holier-than-thou Boy Scout routine is amusing.


Funny, you claimed it was your "compassionate side" that keeps you from 1-starring her. But when I make the case for her it's my "holier-than-thou-Boy Scout" side.

I have a suggestion for you. Next time you get her go ahead and 1-star her. Not because she's disabled and takes ten minutes to get in the car, but because she's a WalMart customer. That should relieve your guilt. Nobody gives a shit about WalMart customers.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

rkozy said:


> My good deed for the day -- every day -- is grinding my car into the ground for mere pennies so Dara can replace me with a computer module that will accept every ping it gets.I don't mind helping people. I just don't feel that this passenger is showing much gratitude. If there was an occasional tip, or even a heartfelt thank-you...I'd probably see things differently. This pax almost expects it's our duty to be an aide.


WTF. You are not doing it for pennies a day - YOU ARE PAYING OUT OF YOUR POCKET. It is COSTING YOU MORE to do these rides than you are making.

*So STOP DOING THEM.*

We are NOT PHILANTHROPIC SERVICES. 
We ARE NOT CHARITY ORGANIZATIONS. 
We are doing this shit job to MAKE A LIVING.

*JUST SAY NO to unprofitable rides.*

Wanna see that change? Great. Get your local government to SUBSIDIZE this. But until that happens DRIVE FOR PROFIT AND PROFIT ONLY.

*THE END.*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Funny, you claimed it was your "compassionate side" that keeps you from 1-starring her. But when I make the case for her it's my "holier-than-thou-Boy Scout" side.


Your Boy Scout routine extends far beyond this thread. In another thread, you were lecturing us all about how the driver ratings should be taken seriously, because we are in the service industry.

...As if the passenger doesn't use 1* ratings to game the system, or to retaliate against drivers who failed to give them five stars. You think passengers can just bark commands at us, like we're some sort of hunting dog...and if we fail to obey their every command, it's because we're no good at our jobs.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

And the Subservient Ant of Year Award goes to.... @Coachman!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> Well then, she expressed experiencing problems getting a ride. Did you explain how little drivers are paid for the time consuming efforts and lack of tips are the cause, not her disability? I'd try that on the next run and if she doesn't tip, one star (not three like I proposed in the last comment) because now she has no excuse out of ignorance.


 At this point, I'm adopting a strategy of avoidance. I can screen her out on Lyft fairly easily. If she still uses Uber, I may have to execute some more perilous type of evasive action.

Somebody said shuffling at Wal-Mart is pretty easy. I may collect my back pay, if the situation arises.



DrivingForYou said:


> WTF. You are not doing it for pennies a day - YOU ARE PAYING OUT OF YOUR POCKET. It is COSTING YOU MORE to do these rides than you are making.


I know. I know. That's the problem with having a conscience, and working for Uber/Lyft. They put you in these untenable situations where it's impossible to make money, so you have to turn your back on fellow humans in need to stay out of the red.

Going forward, I will try to avoid her like the plague. I have her name, her Lyft picture, and I know the terrain she occupies. It shouldn't be difficult to steer clear of this quagmire. It bugs the Hell out of my conscience, but so do a great many other things about the rideshare industry...so I'll survive.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Going forward, I will try to avoid her like the plague. I have her name, her Lyft picture, and I know the terrain she occupies. It shouldn't be difficult to steer clear of this quagmire. It bugs the Hell out of my conscience, but so do a great many other things about the rideshare industry...so I'll survive.


A 3 star rating on LYFT will block her from your account. For Uber call support and have her blocked. BUT:

*WARNING: *Do NOT ever say you rated low or wanted her blocked due to a handicap, that is federally protected trait and you WILL BE DEACTIVATED.

ALSO, if you accept the ride DO NOT CANCEL, *canceling on a handicapped individual will also get you deactivated.*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> *WARNING: *Do NOT ever say you rated low or wanted her blocked due to a handicap, that is federally protected trait and you WILL BE DEACTIVATED.
> 
> ALSO, if you accept the ride DO NOT CANCEL, *canceling on a handicapped individual will also get you deactivated.*


I'm not going to block her. I've always given her 5* on Uber. I don't rate my pax on Lyft...unless they are really big 5* tippers, or I want to unmatch, in which case they get a 1* from me.

Right now, I'm going to attempt to keep her at arms' length, as much as that's possible. There will be no calls to Lyft or Uber about any of this. I don't like dealing with those idiots for any reason, but especially in a delicate scenario like this one.

If a handicapped pax cancels on you, how can Uber deactivate you for that?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm not going to block her. I've always given her 5* on Uber. *I don't rate my pax on Lyft.*..unless they are really big 5* tippers, or I want to unmatch, in which case they get a 1* from me.


If you don't rate your pax on Lyft they AUTOMATICALLY get 5 stars. LOL. Pay attention please...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you don't rate your pax on Lyft they AUTOMATICALLY get 5 stars. LOL. Pay attention please...


Well, that's just fine by me....because the only pax on Lyft I would 1* are the ones I'm seeking to unmatch. On Uber, every pax gets 5* from me unless, again, they are someone who couldn't be respectful, in which case they get 1*.

You're probably one of those who assigns 4*, 3*, and 2* ratings to everyone. I'm not wasting my time with that crap. It means nothing.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Well, that's just fine by me....because the only pax on Lyft I would 1* are the ones I'm seeking to unmatch. On Uber, every pax gets 5* from me unless, again, they are someone who couldn't be respectful, in which case they get 1*.
> 
> You're probably one of those who assigns 4*, 3*, and 2* ratings to everyone. I'm not wasting my time with that crap. It means nothing.


If you want her disconnected from lyft it needs to be a 3 star or lower rating. You seemed concerned that you didn't want to rate her low, so, use 3 stars to disconnect her.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't 1 star, she already has a tough enough life in a wheel chair. You dont even have to ask here, it's a no brainer, if you dont want to help her any more, just ignore her ping, hopefully someone else would help her and get some good karma


----------



## Juzzy (Dec 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Don't 1 * Just remember address and don't accept trip. $2 is so bad. Least here in Australia it's $5 minimum. But then our $5 is equal to your $2. So same crap.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I don't remember this being the source where I first read it, but there was a study that hypothesized that the really rich are not moral. http://healthland.time.com/2012/02/28/why-the-rich-are-less-ethical-they-see-greed-as-good/ Your example kind of exemplifies their theory. I'm glad I don't have that type of decision to make, as I would try to be compassionate, but ultimately would see that she's taking advantage of me and would justify me giving her 1-2 stars (2 stars will ensure you're not matched with her anymore).


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Your Boy Scout routine extends far beyond this thread. In another thread, you were lecturing us all about how the driver ratings should be taken seriously, because we are in the service industry.
> 
> ...As if the passenger doesn't use 1* ratings to game the system, or to retaliate against drivers who failed to give them five stars. You think passengers can just bark commands at us, like we're some sort of hunting dog...and if we fail to obey their every command, it's because we're no good at our jobs.


I can see we're going to be good friends. 

You were the one who was boasting about your spectacular ratings on both Uber and Lyft. Why would you brag about them if you didn't take them seriously?

You started this thread by asking for opinions on what you should do. Specifically you asked for "thoughts and comments." Now you're criticizing me for giving my thoughts and comments.

Apparently you only wanted thoughts and comments you agree with.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


You're not allowed to take wheel bound clients.. it's against the law. You need a medical certificate to help people in and out of your car. They must be able to do this on their own or call a medical transport.. uber has them I. Some cities but they must have a third party lisc to touch the people


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Illini said:


> I wouldn't 1-star her. If there's anything that you do not like about your experiences with taking her, decline the ride.
> Either case (1-star or decline) would not make you a bad person in my eyes.


You font need to - 1 star her. If you give her a ride again - Call Uber & Lyft after the ride and tell them not to pair you with her again. You can also select your PAX was rude and in comment section request not to be paired with her again.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

rkozy said:


> That's the problem with having a conscience, and working for Uber/Lyft. They put you in these untenable situations where it's impossible to make money, so you have to turn your back on fellow humans in need to stay out of the red.


Maybe what it shows is that the current business model of the rideshare industry only works so long as either:
(1) drivers don't realize how little money they are actually making, or 
(2) drivers are desperate enough that they will keep driving even though they _do_ realize how little money they are making.

I just don't see how this industry is viable in the long run unless there is a significant hike in the fees that riders are charged, and how that will affect demand is unknown and probably unknowable until it's actually tested. But the cheap-o riders may not be willing to cough up more if that happens.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I just don't see how this industry is viable in the long run unless there is a significant hike in the fees that riders are charged, and how that will affect demand is unknown and probably unknowable until it's actually tested. But the cheap-o riders *Will go back to riding the bus...*


Fixed your post, LOL...

With Uber giving rides away far below cost, people are taking Uber instead of the bus. If the rides were priced "correctly" then the bus riders would stay on the bus. It's just a ponzie scheme, and is ready to fail with the top brass at Uber taking their billion dollar golden parachutes and everyone else is left holding the empty bag of broken dreams.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


I would 1 star or refuse the ride. I don't do charity work. She can find a charity to help her. I know it sounds harsh but Uber is not volunteer work. it actually is but it's not intended as such.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


long story short, Id avoid it. If she requires assistance in and out of the vehicle, including you physically supporting her with your hands, that actually puts you at liability if she gets injured falling etc adn you can get sued. even basic medical transport drivers have to take classes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hmmm.... does she know about AccessLink? Or maybe her town has a Senior/Disabled bus that goes to nearby stores?

She could get the ride she needs, possibly for FREE (depending on her circumstances), the vehicles and drivers would be better equipped to take her and her chair comfortably, and you'd be off-the-hook. She might even be grateful for the information, you never know.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well you could 3 star them on Lyft. Uber, by now you should be able to tell who it is and just let the ping time out.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

In this case I give her a 3. She’s unmatched 

I’ve had similar cases. Heavy wheelchair short ride no tip. Mostly paid by insurance or Medicaid $3 for 20 minutes is not sufficient 

Some wheelchair are heavier than others. I try to help but I have a job to do and need fair compensation for my time too.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

A 3* will un-match you going forward with her. Don't need to right out 1* her. (opps see many have posted this already)

The real crime here though is $2 for a min fare!!! Holy and I thought $3 sucked.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Consider it your good deed for the day, and stop dwelling on it.



rkozy said:


> My good deed for the day -- every day -- is grinding my car into the ground for mere pennies so Dara can replace me with a computer module that will accept every ping it gets.
> 
> I don't mind helping people. I just don't feel that this passenger is showing much gratitude. If there was an occasional tip, or even a heartfelt thank-you...I'd probably see things differently. This pax almost expects it's our duty to be an aide.


If it bothers you that much, stop picking her up.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

those guys have a heavy load and odds against us aren't good i just pass on this one


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how you're driving that you would get the same rider over and over. I've had a handful of repeat riders. I've had a number of people twice. I think I got one guy three times over the course of about two years. But that's very rare.


About 1/2 my rides are regulars/semi regulars.

I've picked up a traveling nurse about 16 times this month. Almost all the rides have been about $7, to and from his work, and he always tips $2.

I pick up a guy who lost his license to a DUI 3-4 times a week. The trip is always to his work and it is a $5-6 ride depending on traffic. He doesn't tip, but lives 1/2 mile from me and is always polite and toes at the curb.

Although I know these kinds of rides aren't going to be a big score, it is comfortable and they are a known quantity. I am in a smaller market.

This weekend I picked up about 45 times due to a festival, almost all tourists. Only 2 jerks, one was mad I didn't drive into the venue instead of the U/L drop off point. The deputy on duty threatened him with a disorderly when he got mouthy with me. The other was a couple Canadians who decided to leave beer cans in my seat backs. I check the rear after each drop off.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You were the one who was boasting about your spectacular ratings on both Uber and Lyft. Why would you brag about them if you didn't take them seriously?


I posted my ratings because YOU take them seriously. You were saying how people like me shouldn't be Uber/Lyft drivers, and you place much stock in the ratings systems they have devised. In other words, I used your own line of argumentation to show you really don't know me...or what you're even talking about.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I posted my ratings because YOU take them seriously. You were saying how people like me shouldn't be Uber/Lyft drivers...


What I said was, if you're not happy being in the service industry then maybe you should drive a truck.

But tell me something. Why would somebody with a 4.99 rating complain about the rating system?

That's like the winner of the super bowl complaining about the officiating.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


I can't take wheelchairs because they don't fit in the trunk of my car, nor will I put them in the cabin so they can rip and puncture the leather. But, if I was able to, I would take wheelchair-bound pax.

We should help people where possible - we're all just an accident away from life-changing injury. I've got a long term (20 year) back injury. When it flares up badly I can't even get up off the floor. Lesser flare ups mean I can walk but have the back strength and lifting capacity of a 12 year old child. I depend on the help of friends when I need it; some people don't have friends to help them so I think as Uberlyft drivers we should.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

I believe if you 1 star a pax you will never get matched with them again. I'd do it based on that.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Good to know. That sounds like the best option I've heard so far.
> 
> 
> I was on the verge of that yesterday. I've since moved back from that position. If she is mainly on Lyft now (as she claims) I may just use the tools they give you to figure out who is requesting a ride. If her latest ping hadn't come through right as I was dropping off another Lyft passenger, I might have been able to avoid this disaster altogether.
> ...


I would make myself unavailable. Very simple remedy to what you think is a PITA. I have done this a few times with low paying fares that seemed to become a "habit".


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> But tell me something. Why would somebody with a 4.99 rating complain about the rating system?


The system doesn't have any consistency to it whatsoever. It actually invites abuse. Pax routinely down-rate on things that have nothing to do with a ride, many times so they can get a free one.

My job is to drive a car safely from Point A to Point B. My job isn't to be a psychic counselor and figure out whether the pax wants to discuss sports, politics or affairs of the heart. My job isn't to be an HVAC specialist and determine whether their optimum temp is 74 degree or 75 degrees. And, my job is most definitely not to be a concierge service for phone cables or bottled water.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


That's nothing, this is a doozy!
I had a pax last week;
I pull up and she's in a wheelchair just staring at me.
Me: do you need help?
Her; well what do you think?
Me: Excuse me? 
Her; get outta the car, help me into the back seat, take the wheels off my wheelchair & fold up the wheelchair and put it in the trunk
Me; Excuse me?
Her; well, that's your job.
Me; I get out & close the trunk.
Her; what are you doing?
Me; closing the trunk
Her; well but you forgot the wheelchair
Me; no ma'am, you forgot your manners. I am not a servant, I am a driver.
Her; you're the first driver to ever give me a problem.

You geniuses that do this kinda BS need to move to Florida where drivers do this type of sh#t.
Me? I don't give a sh#t if someone's in a wheelchair.
I am no one's nurse, assistant or home health aid.

As we say in The Bay Area...
F the dumb sh#t.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Never. They get 5 stars. It is very rare ride to begin with and they have enough to deal with being crippled. We should all be thankful we can walk and help your fellow brother or sister out. I always help the blind, elderly and handicap. In between I will be taking $50-60 Uber and Lyft XL rides.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why 1? ?
> 
> If you don't want to give her a ride, simply hit the "No thanks" button.
> 
> ...


You are a good person ?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Definitely one star the disabled babe. She never tips. So she gets what she deserves.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

IR12 said:


> That's nothing, this is a doozy!
> I had a pax last week;
> I pull up and she's in a wheelchair just staring at me.
> Me: do you need help?
> ...


Even putting her attitude aside, U/L is NOT medical transport. You aren't qualified or insured to be physically helping her in and out between the car and wheelchair. Hold the door for her while she scoots between, and pack and unpack the wheelchair for the trip, yeah. Not touch her in any way. If she tripped while you were holding her, trying to help her, and she fell, YOU would be responsible, and U/L would leave you stranded to hire your own attorney because you weren't supposed to do it in the first place.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

"Her; what are you doing?
Me; closing the trunk"

Priceless :roflmao:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Never. They get 5 stars. It is very rare ride to begin with and they have enough to deal with being crippled. We should all be thankful we can walk and help your fellow brother or sister out. I always help the blind, elderly and handicap. In between I will be taking $50-60 Uber and Lyft XL rides.
> 
> 
> You are a good person ?


Omg this isn't about holier than thou acts of humanity.
It's about playing nurse maid without compensation.

What if helping someone they feel you touched them inappropriately? Or they claim your helping them caused an injury?
Who the hell is gonna pay if I throw my back out lifting a wheelchair? 
Who the hell is gonna pay me for removing/re-assembling a GD wheelchair?

Please tell me you think ridesharing gives a damn about you and I'll show you a fool.

These tasks are OUTSIDE driver description & I don't give a damn what a person's issue; blind, elderly. It's ABOUT BEING TAKEN ADVANTAGE of.

Besides they have Paratransit for these pax and it's a FREE service.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Does this make me a horrible person that I've considered one-starring her? Does this make me a poor businessman that I haven't already? Thoughts. Comments. Also, is Uber/Lyft telling their disabled pax that we are supposed to help them? I didn't sign up to do what is the rough equivalent of a medical transport.


Why not just cancel or not accept the ride? One star a handicapped person is hitting below the belt!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> The system doesn't have any consistency to it whatsoever. It actually invites abuse. Pax routinely down-rate on things that have nothing to do with a ride, many times so they can get a free one.


So your 4.99 rating isn't indicative of your performance?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

What the hell did I just read? On lyft, 1 & done. On uber, I just memorize. Also, only chumps do walmart


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i cared for my father for the last 8 years of his life,i have a soft spot for people who need help..and lets face it 2 bucks is more then you get from most,but you are giving a selfless service to someone who really needs it,unless shes a c u next tuesday then ill wheel her ass off the cliff lol


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> So your 4.99 rating isn't indicative of your performance?


It's indicative of the "Everybody Is A 5-Star" mentality that Uber and Lyft pushes, so that drivers won't call out pax on their BS. Giving less than five stars invites retaliation by passengers, who can change driver ratings days or even weeks later. Virtually every passenger I have gets five stars. Not because they are great, but because I don't want one of them trying to get me deactivated because I four-starred them for not tipping...or two-starred them for complaining about the route Lyft's navigation chose.

The whole ratings system is a stupid circle-jerk between the driver and the passenger. In the few instances I have one-starred a pax, I was mysteriously one-starred moments later. It's a joke. Only an idiot believes this rating system they've devised provides valuable information about the passenger or driver.

Passengers have come to interpret "five stars" as meaning the driver gleefully made my unplanned stop for smokes and beer, because he knows if he didn't, a one-star rating would be coming his way real soon. It's a way for pax to game the system and get sh!t they didn't want to pay for. It is certainly not an indication of whether the driver did his actual job...which is to get the pax from Point A to Point B safely.


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how you're driving that you would get the same rider over and over. I've had a handful of repeat riders. I've had a number of people twice. I think I got one guy three times over the course of about two years. But that's very rare.


I've got the same person over and over and over. Depends on where you're at and how many drivers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TxGal81 said:


> I've got the same person over and over and over. Depends on where you're at and how many drivers.


Coachman thinks that his world is the only world which exists. If you get repeat pax, it's because you're lying or doing something wrong.


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Coachman thinks that his world is the only world which exists. If you get repeat pax, it's because you're lying or doing something wrong.


I'm not doing anything wrong or lying. I have my places I wait at. And most of my repeat pax tip very well. I pick up a waitress at least twice a week. Toes on curb every time.Only going 2 miles and tips $5 cash. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TxGal81 said:


> I'm not doing anything wrong or lying. I have my places I wait at. And most of my repeat pax tip very well. I pick up a waitress at least twice a week. Toes on curb every time.Only going 2 miles and tips $5 cash. Nothing wrong with that.


I work in a small market where repeat pax are the norm. I had several today, and most days, have at least one. Numerous times, I've had three or four repeat passengers in a row.

Not everybody who drives U/L does so in an area of 5,000,000 people.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Only an idiot believes this rating system they've devised provides valuable information about the passenger or driver.


It's not perfect. But as a rider, if you were to get a 4.6 star driver, wouldn't you be a little concerned?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's not perfect. But as a rider, if you were to get a 4.6 star driver, wouldn't you be a little concerned?


I had a 3.8* passenger in my car. The same one three times in a month.

She was just fine, and we had great chats in all three rides. The ratings system is BS, and anyone who has done this long enough already knows that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If she didn't tip even $1 I would have no problem 3*ing her on Lyft so I would not get matched up with her again. I would figure that I took her a few times already so I did my part. Let that newbie in the $40,000 SUV with 6 rideshare stickers on it take her next time.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> If she didn't tip even $1 I would have no problem 3*ing her on Lyft so I would not get matched up with her again.


If I 3-starred every non-tipping pax in my market, I'd run out of passengers by the end of this month. Most of the tippers I get are business travelers in town for John Deere meetings, or the people who work in the hospitality field. That's a small percentage of my daily routine.

Most my passengers live in low-income housing, go eight blocks to Family Dollar, and wouldn't tip me $1 if I rescued them from a zombie attack.

You have to work within the rigid framework of your particular market. In my market, that means figuring out how to maximize your $0.46 per mile with passengers who can't/won't tip you for your efforts.


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I one Star all non cash tipping pax... No exceptions


why would you do that? Most people who do tip usually do it within an hour of the trip, not always right away.And how many cash tips do you get? If I get one a week, that's a lot.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I had a 3.8* passenger in my car. The same one three times in a month.
> 
> She was just fine, and we had great chats in all three rides. The ratings system is BS, and anyone who has done this long enough already knows that.


I rarely get a downgrade that I can't trace back to some incident. Most of the time I know the rating is coming before I see it. If riders are running around willy-nilly giving out low ratings, I'm not getting them. And at a 4.99, neither are you.

I've also had some perfectly nice passengers who were rated very low. They probably threw up in somebody's car last weekend.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rick James * said:


> why would you do that? Most people who do tip usually do it within an hour of the trip, not always right away.And how many cash tips do you get? If I get one a week, that's a lot.


Why would I not do it


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why would I not do it


Because the app is cashless, and you're just unmatching yourself with riders who would of otherwise tipped you the amount of cash you're looking for in the app


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Because the app is cashless, and you're just unmatching yourself with riders who would of otherwise tipped you the amount of cash you're looking for in the app


Very rarely do i one Star someone that tips after the fact


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why would I not do it


because they can see their ratings and chances are they take much less trips than you drive and will immediately know it was you. Then the tip you could have got is gone. 
Plus how often are you getting cash tipped? You work in a big city where 1 starring people wont affect you or something?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Very rarely do i one Star someone that tips after the fact


You said no exceptions to 1*ing non cash tips


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You said no exceptions to 1*ing non cash tips


Yes



Rick James * said:


> because they can see their ratings and chances are they take much less trips than you drive and will immediately know it was you. Then the tip you could have got is gone.
> Plus how often are you getting cash tipped? You work in a big city where 1 starring people wont affect you or something?


Decent sized city....I rarely drive anymore honestly


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes


Ok .. and now you're saying very rarely you 1* .. so which is it.

After the fact is broadly termed. It indicates no time. That could mean right after you press end trip, or right after they get inside.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> If I 3-starred every non-tipping pax in my market, I'd run out of passengers by the end of this month. Most of the tippers I get are business travelers in town for John Deere meetings, or the people who work in the hospitality field. That's a small percentage of my daily routine.
> 
> Most my passengers live in low-income housing, go eight blocks to Family Dollar, and wouldn't tip me $1 if I rescued them from a zombie attack.
> 
> You have to work within the rigid framework of your particular market. In my market, that means figuring out how to maximize your $0.46 per mile with passengers who can't/won't tip you for your efforts.


I don't just 3* for non-tippers. But if they are repeat short rides with no tip, yes I will 3* them on Lyft so as to not get them again. The same for if I catch them constantly rating me 4*. I actually found one passenger like this after I had them five times. I couldn't figure out why my rating dropped so much. Well one day I noticed that after I took them my rating dropped again -- they were the entire problem.

John Deere? Hmmm. Moline, IL? I was born and raised there. Both of my parents worked for John Deere and retired from there. We are all in Florida now though... Is it really 46 cents a mile over there? If so that REALLY sucks!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> John Deere? Hmmm. Moline, IL? I was born and raised there. Both of my parents worked for John Deere and retired from there. We are all in Florida now though... Is it really 46 cents a mile over there? If so that REALLY sucks!


I'm just across the river in Davenport, IA...but I'm in Moline everyday, usually to drop off Deere employees.

If Deere ever leaves the region, my days of driving U/L are over. You can't make it only hauling the welfare crowd around this market.



Coachman said:


> If riders are running around willy-nilly giving out low ratings, I'm not getting them. And at a 4.99, neither are you.


Only because I five-star them. If I didn't five-star them, my rating would be much lower. They'd still be Lyft passengers, of course, but I wouldn't be a Lyft driver due to deactivation.

I'm lying about the greatness of these entitled paxholes because I have bought into the U/L ratings extortion racket, which is absolutely necessary if you want to keep driving in a poor, tiny market like mine. Either you make the Welfare Queen happy by giving her (and her four children by four different fathers) a rating of five stars, or she one-stars you for giving her four stars. It's a rigged system, and it's always rigged in favor of the passengers.

I'm not proud of being Uber/Lyft's b!tch. You are. That's the difference between you and me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ok .. and now you're saying very rarely you 1* .. so which is it.
> 
> After the fact is broadly termed. It indicates no time. That could mean right after you press end trip, or right after they get inside.


There's no confusion.... If they don't cash tip is an automatic one Star


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> There's no confusion.... If they don't cash tip is an automatic one Star


You clearly contradicted yourself .. but ok lol

keep sabotaging your money stream living in the 70s :thumbup:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You clearly contradicted yourself .. but ok lol
> 
> keep sabotaging your money stream living in the 70s :thumbup:


Show me where I contacted myself.... Driving for Uber is a loss in 2019 it would have been profitable in the 70s


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Show me where I contacted myself.... Driving for Uber is a loss in 2019 it would have been profitable in the 70s


Right after I explained how a cashless app works .. feel free to scroll up

It's even more of a loss reducing your ridership tip probability on a *cashless *app


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Right after I explained how a cashless app works .. feel free to scroll up
> 
> It's even more of a loss reducing your ridership tip probability on a *cashless *app


Pax don't see ratings until after they rate and tip you....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

It’s good karma to keep helping the lady. Anyone could be in her situation. We should help her out of respect.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pax don't see ratings until after they rate and tip you....


They can also go back and change those ratings....from what I've been told.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It's good karma to keep helping the lady. Anyone could be in her situation. We should help her out of respect.


It's also good Karma to not put your "Driver Partners" in a position where they're taking a financial loss and exposing themselves to potential civil action because their attempt to help a wheelchair-bound passenger travel a few blocks didn't go swimmingly.

I'm all for helping people. Including myself.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Pax don't see ratings until after they rate and tip you....


You're still lowering your pool of riders regardless. a rider can change your rating right after they rate you and see their rating update. And they can also request a tip back now .. And on Lyft you're just unmatching yourself to a potential repeat tip, all because they don't have physical cash on an app that you pay with a card.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm curious what the casual dining scene in America would look like if servers in a restaurant adopted a revenge scheme for those who didn't tip in cash.

Imagine all the spit in food and/or refusal of service that cashless diners would be forced to endure.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm curious what the casual dining scene in America would look like if servers in a restaurant adopted a revenge scheme for those who didn't tip in cash.
> 
> Imagine all the spit in food and/or refusal of service that cashless diners would be forced to endure.


Lol, I can see it .. however the major difference is that for servers, sometimes their credit card tip is pulled along to their paycheck or the servers tips aren't distributed directly to that server but in a pot that everyone divides into, and some places they can't get access to it right away like cash ..

However on Uber and Lyft a credit card tip is available immediately to a driver, so I just don't comprehend the need for physical cash when someone can easily tip you the same amount on the app


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't taken a Lyft ride in months...I only really do large conventions and bar nights..... Lowering my customer base rofl I've been doing it over a year


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I haven't taken a Lyft ride in months...I only really do large conventions and bar nights..... Lowering my customer base rofl I've been doing it over a year


The premise is 1* pax for simply not having physical cash on a cashless app when they can tip directly in the app. It's a dumb use of ratings and even more so why it flaws the rating system even more than it already is


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The premise is 1* pax for simply not having physical cash on a cashless app when they can tip directly in the app. It's a dumb use of ratings and even more so why it flaws the rating system even more than it already is


Well you know what's said about opinions


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Only because I five-star them. If I didn't five-star them, my rating would be much lower. They'd still be Lyft passengers, of course, but I wouldn't be a Lyft driver due to deactivation.


How often do you feel the need to downrate a passenger?  What for? I might downrate one out of 20, one out of 50. If they get in the car, sit there politely, and get out without a scene why would they deserve anything less than 5-stars? Do you 3-star riders who ask for an aux cord?


> I'm not proud of being Uber/Lyft's b!tch. You are. That's the difference between you and me.


You're just showing you can be nasty on a message board. Nobody's impressed.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> How often do you feel the need to downrate a passenger? What for? I might downrate one out of 20, one out of 50.
> 
> You're just showing you can be nasty on a message board. Nobody's impressed.


I was sightly impressed by the use of those verbs and the combination of words..... Black belt in foruming


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> How often do you feel the need to downrate a passenger? What for? I might downrate one out of 20, one out of 50. If they get in the car, sit there politely, and get out without a scene why would they deserve anything less than 5-stars? Do you 3-star riders who ask for an aux cord?


You don't read my posts. You just skim them, and that is why you come off sounding clueless. Out of 1700+ rides, I've only one-starred about a dozen people. In other words, my downrate quotient is much lower than yours. I only downrate pax who verbally abuse, physically threaten, or damage my vehicle. If you have read even 20% of my posts (sounds like you haven't) you would know I'm working in a very small market where repeat passengers are the norm for me. I can't downrate pax because I'd have no business left if I did.

So, I only downrate if there's an obvious problem...and if there's an obvious problem, it gets 1* every time. I can't give 4* or 3* because the passenger will be highly motivated to retaliate, which could lead to my deactivation. What part of this is difficult to understand?



Coachman said:


> You're just showing you can be nasty on a message board. Nobody's impressed.


But, they're all impressed by your Uber Ant/Boy Scout routine, right? You seem to put a lot of stock in being impressed by other people. That's why Uber/Lyft will keep finding clever new ways to make people like you do things that people like us never will.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


I would have 3 starred the first time (so, I don't get re-matched). You are not a charity.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


Wtf just don't take the trip ?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

rkozy said:


> *She will never tip*, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.


That's the issue, I think. She knows she requires extra handling. If she isn't willing to pay for it, then from a business point of view, it makes sense to 1 star her.

However, you can also look at it as a public service, in a way, and keep racking up karma points.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> If you can tell where the ping's coming from, while it's coming in, consider rejecting or just don't accept.
> 
> Sometimes with regulars, like this, I know the exact miles to this destination. Then, just don't accept based on exact mileage.
> 
> At any rate, you should not be compelled to transport her on a regular basis. We're not employees.


It's best you read the whole thread before you all make unnecessary comments.



DrivingForYou said:


> Get your local government to SUBSIDIZE this.


? ? ? ? ?

*Jeez*, *most *of what I have read here indicates just how entitled, ignorant, self serving, uneducated, inconsiderate *some* drivers are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

SatMan said:


> It's best you read the whole thread before you all make unnecessary comments.
> 
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?
> ...


IMO most of the responses are logical and reasonable (the petty personal jabs I completely disregarded as parts of the thread).

As someone who works with disabled persons, I can tell you my viewpoint formed from years of that experience. ...

I feel like as a human being I have a certain amount of responsibility for people who need more help than I do. However, there are considerations and limiting factors that affect that help.

In professions that provide service to disabled persons in which physical contact is required, the staff have to do a mandatory training for that hands-on work, even just how to hold a person's arm correctly when walking. It helps ensure that clients dont get hurt, that staff don't get hurt by using wrong technique, and helps protect the agency from lawsuits. ***** Uber/Lyft does not provide or require training for physical contact with disabled people, and will not accept liability, so I will NOT touch any passenger (unless there is an emergency requiring help OUT of the car)*******.

If the passenger needs a physical hands-on aide to enter and exit the car, the passenger is responsible for arranging that assistance. If in a situation where no aide is present, I would explain that for legal liability reasons, I can't touch passengers beyond a simple handshake. I was once helping an elderly client from my FT job out of a car to her wheelchair - something I, a trained staff, had done with her dozens of times over several years - but this time she managed to slide off the seat down between the car and the curb - I was not strong enough to pull her out and did not want to risk dislocating her shoulder by pulling on her, so we had to get help from someone walking by us.... after that incident, staff would only take her in a ramp-equipped wheelchair van, to save ourselves and the agency from injuries and lawsuits. Aside from my history with the woman, I had liability protection through the agency. *What do you think would happen to your Uber/Lyft driving job if this happened with a pax?*

Another thing is that to avoid discrimination, disabled people need to be treated socially like everyone who is not disabled. Kissing butt and being fake nice to a person just because the person is disabled, is discrimination against that same person. Many disabled do find the fake nice treatment to be patronizing or insulting, but there are many who feel wrongly entitled to ass-kissing which I personally will not do. *Helping with a wheelchair is an accommodation, but kissing butt is not.* (I would go so far as to say that leaving your car to carry items is not even an accommodation that should be expected from a driver, but I would do it anyway). Aside from the accommodation, whatever you expect socially or car treatment wise from a non-disabled pax, is what you should expect from a disabled pax. Rate pax based on those standards, not on having to handle a wheelchair (I would give some degree of leeway for social behavior for developmental disabilities).

I really think the first consideration should be legally liability, and the second should be your job. Worry about kissing butt last.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I've driven this girl multiple times who is wheelchair bound and lives at an apartment complex 800 feet from a Wal-Mart. Every time she orders a ride, it is to/from Wal-Mart and she requires a fair amount of assistance getting in and out of the vehicle. She has appeared as both a Lyft and Uber passenger.
> 
> It takes ten minutes to get her from door to door, even though her apartment building is about two football fields from the store entrance. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01, and that's what I get every time. The distance is basically nothing, and the time doesn't add up to much despite how slow this process goes. She will never tip, and I'm very courteous about folding up her wheelchair, grabbing her bags of groceries, holding the door for her, etc.
> 
> ...


I've played this scenario in my head several times. The conclusion is i unfortunately would probably not pick up someone with a disability that needs assistance. The simple answer...it's a liability. I know i probably sound like a horrible person & considering I'm also a cna (nursing assistant) it makes it worse. However, im a driver. Not para-transit. If a person gets hurt in anyway from me "assisting" them, i would be 100% on the hook. I wouldn't get a pat on the back for "being nice".

I've also actually worked for para-transit & got fired after i had a patient that was thirsty so i decided to do a good deed. Drove to a local store & bought her a beverage out of my pocket with the thought that i know sometimes diabetics need something sweet when there sugar is low. The woman had early alzheimer's or dementia & 2wks later reported that i left her on the van alone (for 4 mins) in the "ghetto", & that i bought alchohol for myself & was drinking while driving (absolutely did not happen). I was fired. On the spot. Never called out. Never was late. Worked overtime when they were short staffed, and they said i could've killed her for buying her a soda not knowing her medical history. Those were the repercussions for doing what i thought was "a good deed".

If you can't assist yourself, im sorry but i can't make myself liable for another adult person. I'm not your caretaker. I'm a driver.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> You don't read my posts. You just skim them, and that is why you come off sounding clueless.


You're not my priority on this board, sorry.



rkozy said:


> But, they're all impressed by your Uber Ant/Boy Scout routine, right? You seem to put a lot of stock in being impressed by other people. That's why Uber/Lyft will keep finding clever new ways to make people like you do things that people like us never will.


When I give advice here it's not for Uber and it's not to impress anybody. It's because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You're not my priority on this board, sorry.
> 
> When I give advice here it's not for Uber and it's not to impress anybody. It's because it's the right thing to do.


 You set the temperature of this thread by your very first post. You need to open your mind up to other peoples worlds. If you haven't realized it by now it's probably too late but you are a legend in your own mind. So why don't you take a break and regroup the two brain cells you have left. All this is because of Uber not the OP!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SatMan said:


> You set the temperature of this thread by your very first post. You need to open your mind up to other peoples worlds. If you haven't realized it by now it's probably too late but you are a legend in your own mind. So why don't you take a break and regroup the two brain cells you have left. All this is because of Uber not the OP!


Can't even see the post, you're referring to (ignore); but, still agree with you 100%! ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You're not my priority on this board, sorry.


 You sure seem to make it a point to interrogate my every post. I guess you should actually read what I wrote before you construct your straw men.


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'm curious how you're driving that you would get the same rider over and over. I've had a handful of repeat riders. I've had a number of people twice. I think I got one guy three times over the course of about two years. But that's very rare.


Probably because other drivers 1-starred her before so he's the only available driver.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I think Karma almost paid me a visit today. Got a ping at a grocery store, old woman with a bunch of bags at a grocery store. I was tempted to cancel, but went ahead. As I was stopped, a police officer was starting to hassle me, but then the old woman started limping her way into my car. Not sure what the officer wanted me to do at that point, but I had to risk his harassment for her safety.


----------

